# Are these J201’s not desirable?



## dlazzarini (Aug 8, 2020)

https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/InterFET/J201?qs=OxRSArmBDfyvD8SbvWteMw%3D%3D


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 8, 2020)

Perfectly fine. Just very expensive. The SMD package is much cheaper.


----------



## dlazzarini (Aug 8, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> Perfectly fine. Just very expensive. The SMD package is much cheaper.


Gotcha. Wasn’t sure. I haven’t done any builds yet that utilize these but I was kind of under the impression that it was near impossible to find the through hole versions. Just doing some studying. Thanks for the reply


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 8, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Gotcha. Wasn’t sure. I haven’t done any builds yet that utilize these but I was kind of under the impression that it was near impossible to find the through hole versions. Just doing some studying. Thanks for the reply


2n5457 and other through-hole JFETs are out of production. I think this may be the only current production TO-92 j201.


----------



## Barry (Aug 8, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> Perfectly fine. Just very expensive. The SMD package is much cheaper.


Well you can narrow the gap if you buy 5000 at a time!


----------



## cooder (Aug 8, 2020)

Barry said:


> Well you can narrow the gap if you buy 5000 at a time!


If you do that I'll take 20 of your hands... LOL...


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Aug 8, 2020)

just get the smd version with adapter.

pedalpcb








						MMBFJ201 JFET (Pre-Soldered) - PedalPCB.com
					

JFET




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




aion








						J201 JFET with TO-92 Adapter
					

The legendary J201 JFET in SMD format, pre-soldered to adapters for use in through-hole applications.




					aionelectronics.com


----------



## dlazzarini (Aug 8, 2020)

They are expensive compared to most of the other components and if one were building pedals at a production level the smd versions would be a no brainer. For personal use I don’t mind forking over a few more bucks unless every pedal I was doing called for these.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 9, 2020)

A lot of folks selling PCBs are including SMD pads no for JFETs. If that’s offered on a board you’re interested in, I’d recommend going that way. The conversion boards are a good workaround if TO-92 pads are the only footprint on the board.


----------



## mdc (Aug 10, 2020)

It's worth checking surplus shops if you happen to have them in your area - I grabbed a handful of through-hole J201s for a chop chop build a few days ago for about $.50/ea.


----------

